

Show HN: Heatwave - our node.js knockout project - pkrumins
http://substack.net/posts/8708ea/node-knockout-heatwave

======
pkrumins
If you like our project, please vote for us at
<http://nodeknockout.com/teams/replicants>. We're currently just a few votes
away from the 1st place!!!

------
chapel
I really enjoyed this entry. I can think of some ways this would help me down
the line, I wonder why no one has thought of it before.

------
derrida
This is such a cool idea. Imagine syntax highlighting in your IDE that could
show colors based on whether a subsection of code was O(n), O(n^2) etc. I'm
learning about compilers and might soon be lucky enough to explore if this is
possible.

------
robinduckett
It looks pretty, but it doesn't really do anything for anyone who doesn't use
code coverage.

~~~
jarin
Hey, not all projects have to be "practical" to be awesome.

------
david927
You guys are brilliant!

------
spiffistan
Wow, this is smart. This I'm writing down.

------
potomak
you did a really good job, I think your project is a perfect fit for the
node.js KO

